# Beware of Waldorf Sales Mgrs - Toyota



## elliottsroost

Post deleted.


----------



## Micki

elliottsroost said:


> Okay, so we have all heard the horror stories about car sales manager's and how they can infuriate their customers.  But how many are willing to infuriate a customer who comes from THREE generations of Toyota owners, two purchased by her parents, two purchased by herself and two purchased by her daughters?  And of the six, four were purchased at Toyota of Waldorf.
> 
> Last week (Friday) I went to Toyota of Waldorf looking for a convertible Camry Solara.  They had the SLE model which had several scratches and would need a visit to the body shop prior to releasing the car to me in order to remove/repair the scratches.  I had purchased a Solara Coupe last December 2006 from Waldorf Toyota and could not have been happier with the sales manager John Link, but I was informed that Mr. Link no longer worked at Toyota of Waldorf.  So I worked with the current sales staff ---the beginning of the nightmare.  I was informed that my 11 month old vehicle was in "fair" condition and only worth $16,000, and my husband's 2001 Silverado was in "fair" condition and was worth $7,000.  Needless to say I was insulted and infuriated that they actually had the audacity to present an offer of $16,000 on a car that I had purchased from them 11 months prior for $24,000+.  When I asked them what was fair about the car, they offered no details.  I requested a list of items that made it "fair" so I could bring it back to them for warranty work and bring it to "excellent" condition.  Again---no response.  Then, to my utter disbelief, and to add insult to injury, the sales manager, Wilson, had the nerve to inform me that, "well you only paid $500 over invoice when you purchased your car last year."  Now, I ask you, what right did he have pulling my old sales data and using it at that very moment?  If I had purchased the car at another dealer, he would NOT have had access to that information.  So what was his point?  Perhaps he was trying to make me feel small because I had received a good deal on my car 11 months prior and they were going to gouge the hell out of me now!  At least that is the way I felt.  Needless to say, I left the dealership, furious and insulted and will NEVER go back to Toyota of Waldorf :to purchase another vehicle.
> 
> Well, on Saturday, I was in Lexington Park and wanted to see what they had to say about my car--I know, a glutton for punishment.  Imagine my complete relief when I saw the smiling face of Mr. John Link sitting behind the desk at Southern Maryland Toyota!  My old friendly and honest sales manager!  Well, we talked about the trade in of my vehicles and the purchase of a convertible Solara and I must say, he washed away the uglyness that was left on me by Toyota of Waldorf.  Not only did he and I agree on "EXCELLENT" condition of my 11 month old car, but he offered thousands more than Waldorf had offered, and the same with the Silverado--he offered several thousand more!  And finally, he found the vehicle I wanted, right color, right interior and $500 over invoice!  YIPPEEE.....I couldn't be happier and I owe my holiday happiness to Mr. John Link of Southern Maryland Toyota!  So, if you have similar horror stories and want to be treated with respect and equitably, please go see Mr. Link at Southern Maryland Toyota in Lexington Park!  He is NOT your typical Toyota of Waldorf sales manager.
> 
> Just a closing note, when one of the sales manager's at Toyota of Waldorf is the owner's grandson, we all know that he did not work his way up in the company, and his young age is a detriment to his skills working with the public.  Because he was instrumental in escalating a bad situation into a worse one when he jumped up from the sales desk and started shaking the "BLACK BOOK" in my face and telling me "I am the one who said your vehicle was worth $16,000 and I actually gave you an additionall $500!"  Of a total of three sales manager's on duty not ONE cared enough, or perhaps they were not experienced enough to try to defuse the situation.  It is still unbelieveable to me that they let a 2nd generation customer walk out their doors with not so much as an apology!
> 
> I could not have been happier yesterday, as I drove into Toyota of Waldorf to cancel my previous extended warranty and give my Toyota of Waldorf license plate holder back the sales manager's at the desk!
> 
> Anyone out there with similar experiences, please post.




Good for you - congratulations!!! It seems that the honest ones are fired from the big dealerships in Waldorf. I was looking for my sales person at Honda in Waldorf and was told "he no longer works here"!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

You know, when I see these gushing posts about some sales person, I always assume the poster is in fact that sales person, and not just merely a "happy customer".


----------



## Wickedwrench

I have learned long ago to never trust a car salesman.


----------



## RoseRed

Wickedwrench said:


> I have learned long ago to never trust a car salesman.



:snort:


----------



## Attitude

elliottsroost said:


> Okay, so we have all heard the horror stories about car sales manager's and how they can infuriate their customers.  But how many are willing to infuriate a customer who comes from THREE generations of Toyota owners, two purchased by her parents, two purchased by herself and two purchased by her daughters?  And of the six, four were purchased at Toyota of Waldorf.
> 
> Last week (Friday) I went to Toyota of Waldorf looking for a convertible Camry Solara.  They had the SLE model which had several scratches and would need a visit to the body shop prior to releasing the car to me in order to remove/repair the scratches.  I had purchased a Solara Coupe last December 2006 from Waldorf Toyota and could not have been happier with the sales manager John Link, but I was informed that Mr. Link no longer worked at Toyota of Waldorf.  So I worked with the current sales staff ---the beginning of the nightmare.  I was informed that my 11 month old vehicle was in "fair" condition and only worth $16,000, and my husband's 2001 Silverado was in "fair" condition and was worth $7,000.  Needless to say I was insulted and infuriated that they actually had the audacity to present an offer of $16,000 on a car that I had purchased from them 11 months prior for $24,000+.  When I asked them what was fair about the car, they offered no details.  I requested a list of items that made it "fair" so I could bring it back to them for warranty work and bring it to "excellent" condition.  Again---no response.  Then, to my utter disbelief, and to add insult to injury, the sales manager, Wilson, had the nerve to inform me that, "well you only paid $500 over invoice when you purchased your car last year."  Now, I ask you, what right did he have pulling my old sales data and using it at that very moment?  If I had purchased the car at another dealer, he would NOT have had access to that information.  So what was his point?  Perhaps he was trying to make me feel small because I had received a good deal on my car 11 months prior and they were going to gouge the hell out of me now!  At least that is the way I felt.  Needless to say, I left the dealership, furious and insulted and will NEVER go back to Toyota of Waldorf :to purchase another vehicle.
> 
> Well, on Saturday, I was in Lexington Park and wanted to see what they had to say about my car--I know, a glutton for punishment.  Imagine my complete relief when I saw the smiling face of Mr. John Link sitting behind the desk at Southern Maryland Toyota!  My old friendly and honest sales manager!  Well, we talked about the trade in of my vehicles and the purchase of a convertible Solara and I must say, he washed away the uglyness that was left on me by Toyota of Waldorf.  Not only did he and I agree on "EXCELLENT" condition of my 11 month old car, but he offered thousands more than Waldorf had offered, and the same with the Silverado--he offered several thousand more!  And finally, he found the vehicle I wanted, right color, right interior and $500 over invoice!  YIPPEEE.....I couldn't be happier and I owe my holiday happiness to Mr. John Link of Southern Maryland Toyota!  So, if you have similar horror stories and want to be treated with respect and equitably, please go see Mr. Link at Southern Maryland Toyota in Lexington Park!  He is NOT your typical Toyota of Waldorf sales manager.
> 
> Just a closing note, when one of the sales manager's at Toyota of Waldorf is the owner's grandson, we all know that he did not work his way up in the company, and his young age is a detriment to his skills working with the public.  Because he was instrumental in escalating a bad situation into a worse one when he jumped up from the sales desk and started shaking the "BLACK BOOK" in my face and telling me "I am the one who said your vehicle was worth $16,000 and I actually gave you an additionall $500!"  Of a total of three sales manager's on duty not ONE cared enough, or perhaps they were not experienced enough to try to defuse the situation.  It is still unbelieveable to me that they let a 2nd generation customer walk out their doors with not so much as an apology!
> 
> I could not have been happier yesterday, as I drove into Toyota of Waldorf to cancel my previous extended warranty and give my Toyota of Waldorf license plate holder back the sales manager's at the desk!
> 
> Anyone out there with similar experiences, please post.



 You go girl!


----------



## Micki

vraiblonde said:


> You know, when I see these gushing posts about some sales person, I always assume the poster is in fact that sales person, and not just merely a "happy customer".



She seems sincere - at least I hope so!


----------



## vraiblonde

Micki said:


> She seems sincere - at least I hope so!



It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer.  My suspicions about this person are based on two things:

Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year?  And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on?  Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership?  Most sales reps do that.

For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened.  But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor.  So take posts like this with a grain of salt.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer.  My suspicions about this person are based on two things:
> 
> Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year?  And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on?  Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership?  Most sales reps do that.
> 
> For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened.  But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor.  So take posts like this with a grain of salt.



:gheynet:


----------



## Patch Tuesday

vraiblonde said:


> It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer.  My suspicions about this person are based on two things:
> 
> Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year?  And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on?  Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership?  Most sales reps do that.
> 
> For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened.  But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor.  So take posts like this with a grain of salt.



You got a point...

Auto sales are really sucking since the media told everybody there's a housing bubble and got them all worried for nothing...


----------



## Wickedwrench

RoseRed said:


> :snort:


 
 You snort so purty.


----------



## RoseRed

Wickedwrench said:


> You snort so purty.



TY.


----------



## Wickedwrench

RoseRed said:


> TY.


YW.


----------



## Micki

vraiblonde said:


> You know, when I see these gushing posts about some sales person, I always assume the poster is in fact that sales person, and not just merely a "happy customer".



You know, now that I read that thread again, I can see your point.
She is trading in a 2006 Solara Coupe and a 2001 Silverado for a (new) convertible Camry Solara at his time of year. What is he going to drive in now - the kids' stroller???


----------



## Pete

First post, using multi colors and other effects?


----------



## BS Gal

I am rushing right down to the local Toyota dealer on Monday to buy a new car.  I saw it on the internet so I know it's true.


----------



## clevalley

I have known John Link personally for years - since I was a young teenager and later I worked with him at Safeway (prior to car sales).  John is a friend of the family and I also know his brothers - they are all GREAT people and John is a fine example of a what a true Southern Marylander is - treat your neighbors with respect.

John gives a no BS deal.  I own two Toyota's because of him and will buy a Toyota from no-one else.  I walk in, tell him what I want and he delivers with a price - no arguing, it is what it is - and I guarantee you it WILL BE the lowest price.


----------



## bcp

Patch Tuesday said:


> I had the exact opposite experience in my last dealing with the LP Toyota dealer...
> 
> They low-balled me on my trade, and Carmax in Laurel gave me a lot more money...
> 
> The guy there had enough nerve to tell me "I should go sell my trade to Carmax, and then come buy a car from them!"
> 
> Needless to say, they got nothing...


only fools purchase a car.
 you are far better off renting one


----------



## clevalley

Patch Tuesday said:


> I had the exact opposite experience in my last dealing with the LP Toyota dealer...
> 
> They low-balled me on my trade, and Carmax in Laurel gave me a lot more money...
> 
> The guy there had enough nerve to tell me "I should go sell my trade to Carmax, and then come buy a car from them!"
> 
> Needless to say, they got nothing...



We had the same experience with Southern Toyota in LP - they tried to screw us, but this was before John Link was there... I immediately drove to Waldorf and spoke with John - I left with the car I wanted, the price I wanted and my trade price in under 45 minutes...

The key is John Link, not the dealership... I could give a rat's ass about the dealership - I just deal with John...


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:


> You know, when I see these gushing posts about some sales person, I always assume the poster is in fact that sales person, and not just merely a "happy customer".



OMG!  Me too!


----------



## elliottsroost

vraiblonde said:


> It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer.  My suspicions about this person are based on two things:
> 
> Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year?  And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on?  Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership?  Most sales reps do that.
> 
> For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened.  But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor.  So take posts like this with a grain of salt.



This is NOT a fraudulent post.  I am a real person and this was a real experience.  I could not afford the convertible last year and I could afford it this year.  My husband purchased a newer model (2004) Silverado with Crew Cab while on travel in Oklahoma so he told me to trade it in.  So no he is not using the baby stroller!  It is my understanding Mr. Link did place ads in the newspaper announcing his relocation, however, I do not routinely purchase the Enterprise, my bad!


----------



## elliottsroost

I'm not the sales person.  I am a real customer.  Be glad to show you my loan papers if you like.


----------



## Patch Tuesday

elliottsroost said:


> I'm not the sales person.  I am a real customer.  Be glad to show you my loan papers if you like.



Just print out or handwrite a note that says "eff you people" and tape it to the car...

Then take a picture of it on the new car and post it in this thread as an attachment...

That's the kind of response we appreciate in here...


----------



## elliottsroost

Again......the key to a successful car deal is the sales man.....unfortunately if you have a bad experience with the sales man.......you equate it to the entire dealership.  As with any profession, good sales men are hard to come by, just as any good government employee, a good nurse, a good carpenter, a good builder, a good doctor, etc.  That is why when you have a good one, you pass it on.  Thanks for reading the post.


----------



## itsbob

Patch Tuesday said:


> I had the exact opposite experience in my last dealing with the LP Toyota dealer...
> 
> They low-balled me on my trade, and Carmax in Laurel gave me a lot more money...
> 
> The guy there had enough nerve to tell me "I should go sell my trade to Carmax, and then come buy a car from them!"
> 
> Needless to say, they got nothing...



So you rent your house when the evidence proves over time that it WILL gain value, but buy your cars, when the evidence proves it will ALWAYS lose value.. 

You'd have a much better argument if you leased your cars, at least that would be more in line with your argument about houses..


----------



## itsbob

elliottsroost said:


> Again......the key to a successful car deal is the sales man.....unfortunately if you have a bad experience with the sales man.......you equate it to the entire dealership.  As with any profession, good sales men are hard to come by, just as any good government employee, a good nurse, a good carpenter, a good builder, a good doctor, etc.  That is why when you have a good one, you pass it on.  Thanks for reading the post.



So, since you know so much about buying and selling cars, and how a car dealership is supposed to make money to stay in business.. how much should they have given you for your one year old car.. and how much would you be willing to pay for that same car a used, one year old car, who'd original sticker price was 24,000.. I can't imagine paying more than 18.. and if they gave you 16, they ONLY make 2K on the deal.. NOT a lot of profit.. 

It sounds to me like they were fair, and you were just being hardheaded..


----------



## Tigerlily

Let's just be clear about one thing, Good ole mister "lotsalink" don't give two chits and a fairy dust about you. One way or another he is making money off of you. I used to sell cars myself and folks like you are a dime a dozen. If I kiss your arse enough one way or hte other and show you how fab you look in that pull down make up mirror You wouldn't give two craps what it cost if it made you feel 20 again. 

I'll give you exactly what you payed for that creampuff car you can't stand to be seen on the road in anymore. I can assure you though you will pay for it in the long run though. Two not so frindly terms here. 1. Upside down ( your last deal saw you paying more than your car was worth and now you want a change and oh my a smidge more negative equity has set in) or 2. BURIED!!! (You are a perpetually unhappy car owner who constantly feels the need to keep up with this so called status you want to acheive in life, yet can't afford to pay cash for)


No offense really but I made good money looking deep into the eyes of folks just like you and many you know & lying my arse off.


----------



## Giddy up!

I had a very good experience last week with Lexington Park Ford, I got a 2008 Mercury Milan they gave me a awesome deal and even gave me balloons for my birthday 5 free oil changes and scotchgaurded my car for free..My salesman even sent a thankyou card and some info on seat covers I had asked about during the sale. I had to wait a day to get my car since they were scotchgaurding it..but they sent me home in a Mustang for the day til I got my car back! It was the best experience i have ever had buying a car.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Giddy up! said:


> I had a very good experience last week with Lexington Park Ford, I got a 2008 Mercury Milan they gave me a awesome deal and even gave me balloons for my birthday 5 free oil changes and scotchgaurded my car for free..My salesman even sent a thankyou card and some info on seat covers I had asked about during the sale. I had to wait a day to get my car since they were scotchgaurding it..but they sent me home in a Mustang for the day til I got my car back! It was the best experience i have ever had buying a car.


 
What color was it?:shrug:


----------



## elliottsroost

Wow!  Some of you posters are some tough cookies.............thanks for all the sarcasm and understanding, it really is appreciated.


----------



## Wickedwrench

elliottsroost said:


> Wow! Some of you posters are some tough cookies.............thanks for all the sarcasm and understanding, it really is appreciated.


 
We all got hazed at first. Trust me, you got off easy.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Tigerlily said:


> No offense really but I made good money looking deep into the eyes of folks just like you and many you know & lying my arse off.


 
It's only a bad thing if the customer figures it out and slams you on a survey.


----------



## Patch Tuesday

itsbob said:


> So you rent your house when the evidence proves over time that it WILL gain value, but buy your cars, when the evidence proves it will ALWAYS lose value..
> 
> You'd have a much better argument if you leased your cars, at least that would be more in line with your argument about houses..



Once again you prove to be the village idiot...

Answer these questions Bob:

1. How many miles does the average car lease allow you to drive?

2. How many miles does the average Saint Mary's commuter put on a car? Hint, we're putting 30k per year on a car...

3. How expensive are the lease miles after going over your limit? Hint, it's like a cell phone...

P.S: you really should just go ahead and get rid of that bubble house you bought to relieve all the frustration you've got from constantly being broke...


----------



## elliottsroost

Patch Tuesday said:


> Once again you prove to be the village idiot...
> 
> Answer these questions Bob:
> 
> 1. How many miles does the average car lease allow you to drive?
> 
> 2. How many miles does the average Saint Mary's commuter put on a car? Hint, we're putting 30k per year on a car...
> 
> 3. How expensive are the lease miles after going over your limit? Hint, it's like a cell phone...
> 
> P.S: you really should just go ahead and get rid of that bubble house you bought to relieve all the frustration you've got from constantly being broke...


----------



## elliottsroost

Thanks Wicked appreciate it.


----------



## Patch Tuesday

elliottsroost said:


> I don't lease my cars,  so why do I need to do the math?



The question was for Bob, so in addition to not needing to do the math, you don't need to answer the question either...


----------



## elliottsroost

Patch Tuesday said:


> The question was for Bob, so in addition to not needing to do the math, you don't need to answer the question either...



Yea, I know, I was thanking you for explaining the hazing.


----------



## Patch Tuesday

elliottsroost said:


> Yea, I know, I was thanking you for explaining the hazing.



Vrai was correct...

You're not only a liar, you're an MPD too...


----------



## elliottsroost

Tigerlily said:


> Let's just be clear about one thing, Good ole mister "lotsalink" don't give two chits and a fairy dust about you. One way or another he is making money off of you. I used to sell cars myself and folks like you are a dime a dozen. If I kiss your arse enough one way or hte other and show you how fab you look in that pull down make up mirror You wouldn't give two craps what it cost if it made you feel 20 again.
> 
> I'll give you exactly what you payed for that creampuff car you can't stand to be seen on the road in anymore. I can assure you though you will pay for it in the long run though. Two not so frindly terms here. 1. Upside down ( your last deal saw you paying more than your car was worth and now you want a change and oh my a smidge more negative equity has set in) or 2. BURIED!!! (You are a perpetually unhappy car owner who constantly feels the need to keep up with this so called status you want to acheive in life, yet can't afford to pay cash for)
> 
> 
> 
> No offense really but I made good money looking deep into the eyes of folks just like you and many you know & lying my arse off.




No offense taken.

I don't mind people making a profit.....just don't like to be gouged, that's all.  Been around long enough to know we all have to make a living and we do it off each other.

But, he couldn't pull down the mirror and tell me how fabulous I look because I don't use them since the severe house fire I was in burned 20% of my face and I still have more surgery before they can fix the scarring.


----------



## Kain99

elliottsroost said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I don't mind people making a profit.....just don't like to be gouged, that's all.  Been around long enough to know we all have to make a living and we do it off each other.
> 
> But, he couldn't pull down the mirror and tell me how fabulous I look because I don't use them since the severe house fire I was in burned 20% of my face and I still have more surgery before they can fix the scarring.



Did this tread just take an incredible left turn????


----------



## Patch Tuesday

Kain99 said:


> Did this tread just take an incredible left turn????



How'd you like his last edit:

*"But, he couldn't pull down the mirror and tell me how fabulous I look because I don't use them since the severe house fire I was in burned 20% of my face and I still have more surgery before they can fix the scarring."*

Must be Green Hornet's newest MPD...


----------



## Tigerlily

Kain99 said:


> Did this tread just take an incredible left turn????



That's what I'm thinking


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

*Another Waldorf Dealer Experience*

This was my third purchase from Sheehy of Waldorf (Southern Maryland doesn't have a Nissan Dealer). 

If it wasn’t for my super Service Representative – I would have not bought my new 2007 Nissan at Sheehy. However, as with the last purchase – Car Preparation is simply non-existent (at least for me). I won’t go into my other Nissan purchase but will with this one. 

I realize I should have gone through the car before taking delivery but just wanted to get home.  There were scuffmarks on the driver’s side and coffee drips on the passenger side.  Both removed with a wet towel when I got home.  Lets just leave it at those two items (there were others). 

Sheehy simply has no idea how to “prep” a car!  As we are pulling into our driveway – we realize we didn’t have the floor mats or trunk mat (part of the sticker price at $150).  I called Sheehy – get the apology and told they will have my mats when I return.  We run up the next day (60 miles round trip).   They can’t find mats so they give me a “we owe you slip” and tell me to take it down to parts.  _Why should I have to go to parts and place the order?_  Anyway – we go down to parts and place the order.  On the way home I realize that the “_we owe you slip_” didn’t list the trunk mat.  I call – told to come back tomorrow and they will have everything (from another Nissan).  Get up and all they have are the floor mats – and they will order the trunk mat (yuppa – get another “_we owe you slip_.”)  That is not what they told me!  I refused to accept just the floor mats and left a message at the front desk that I wanted my $150 back and that the partial order won’t work.  Yea, another 60 miles round trip.  On the way home we pick up a set of floor mats at WalMart.  We drive another 60 miles to pick up the check and they refuse.  We worked out 4 oil changes (they had me by my ) – they flat refused to refund any money.  They simply wore us out. This will be the last Sheehy automobile regardless of their service department!

Just thought I'd share my experience...

Forgot to mention - this was the first time I didn't get a "after sale" questionnaire from Nissan.  Hmmmm - could it be they knew I was pissed and made darn sure I didn't get a follow-up letter that would affect their satisfaction rating?


----------



## bcp

Patch Tuesday said:


> P.S: you really should just go ahead and get rid of that bubble house you bought to relieve all the frustration you've got from constantly being broke...


  lets see.
 how long will the average car last? hint at 30 k the best you can hope for is maybe 6 years if you run it into the ground. then you have to buy a new one and the old one is of no value at all.

 now, how long will the average house last? well over 100 years if you take care of it.

 so, lets say in 1970 you bought a house, and every month you made that 150 dollar payment. It would have been paid off in 2000 or before and you would now be living only with the expense of the taxes. Hmmmm, just about in time for retirement. cool.

 Maybe with some of that saved income, you can afford to replace the car too?

 of course, had you rented all that time while your friends purchased, you would now be paying a much higher rent, while they took off on their third cruise of the year, afforded because they have no house payment.

 so, even if that house bought in 1970 was worth LESS (and thats not a possible event ) you would still be living rent free. and if you didnt plan on the home doing anything for you but provide a rent free dwelling during retirement, who really cares if you made millions on it?
 in fact, since your payment stayed the same over all those years, you could have put more into investments that worked for you.

 renting is for those starting out and fools.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

elliottsroost said:


> Okay, so we have all heard the horror stories about car sales manager's and how they can infuriate their customers.  But how many are willing to infuriate a customer who comes from THREE generations of Toyota owners, two purchased by her parents, two purchased by herself and two purchased by her daughters?  And of the six, four were purchased at Toyota of Waldorf.
> 
> Last week (Friday) I went to Toyota of Waldorf looking for a convertible Camry Solara.  They had the SLE model which had several scratches and would need a visit to the body shop prior to releasing the car to me in order to remove/repair the scratches.  I had purchased a Solara Coupe last December 2006 from Waldorf Toyota and could not have been happier with the sales manager John Link, but I was informed that Mr. Link no longer worked at Toyota of Waldorf.  So I worked with the current sales staff ---the beginning of the nightmare.  I was informed that my 11 month old vehicle was in "fair" condition and only worth $16,000, and my husband's 2001 Silverado was in "fair" condition and was worth $7,000.  Needless to say I was insulted and infuriated that they actually had the audacity to present an offer of $16,000 on a car that I had purchased from them 11 months prior for $24,000+.  When I asked them what was fair about the car, they offered no details.  I requested a list of items that made it "fair" so I could bring it back to them for warranty work and bring it to "excellent" condition.  Again---no response.  Then, to my utter disbelief, and to add insult to injury, the sales manager, Wilson, had the nerve to inform me that, "well you only paid $500 over invoice when you purchased your car last year."  Now, I ask you, what right did he have pulling my old sales data and using it at that very moment?  If I had purchased the car at another dealer, he would NOT have had access to that information.  So what was his point?  Perhaps he was trying to make me feel small because I had received a good deal on my car 11 months prior and they were going to gouge the hell out of me now!  At least that is the way I felt.  Needless to say, I left the dealership, furious and insulted and will NEVER go back to Toyota of Waldorf :to purchase another vehicle.
> 
> Well, on Saturday, I was in Lexington Park and wanted to see what they had to say about my car--I know, a glutton for punishment.  Imagine my complete relief when I saw the smiling face of Mr. John Link sitting behind the desk at Southern Maryland Toyota!  My old friendly and honest sales manager!  Well, we talked about the trade in of my vehicles and the purchase of a convertible Solara and I must say, he washed away the uglyness that was left on me by Toyota of Waldorf.  Not only did he and I agree on "EXCELLENT" condition of my 11 month old car, but he offered thousands more than Waldorf had offered, and the same with the Silverado--he offered several thousand more!  And finally, he found the vehicle I wanted, right color, right interior and $500 over invoice!  YIPPEEE.....I couldn't be happier and I owe my holiday happiness to Mr. John Link of Southern Maryland Toyota!  So, if you have similar horror stories and want to be treated with respect and equitably, please go see Mr. Link at Southern Maryland Toyota in Lexington Park!  He is NOT your typical Toyota of Waldorf sales manager.
> 
> Just a closing note, when one of the sales manager's at Toyota of Waldorf is the owner's grandson, we all know that he did not work his way up in the company, and his young age is a detriment to his skills working with the public.  Because he was instrumental in escalating a bad situation into a worse one when he jumped up from the sales desk and started shaking the "BLACK BOOK" in my face and telling me "I am the one who said your vehicle was worth $16,000 and I actually gave you an additionall $500!"  Of a total of three sales manager's on duty not ONE cared enough, or perhaps they were not experienced enough to try to defuse the situation.  It is still unbelieveable to me that they let a 2nd generation customer walk out their doors with not so much as an apology!
> 
> I could not have been happier yesterday, as I drove into Toyota of Waldorf to cancel my previous extended warranty and give my Toyota of Waldorf license plate holder back the sales manager's at the desk!
> 
> Anyone out there with similar experiences, please post.



 Thanks for the info, I bought my Highlander at Waldorf 2 and half years ago, I suppose Mr. Link was there then and found them to be fair to work with.  I had gone online and checked CARMAX in Laurel (Laurel Toyota) and knew exactly what I was going to pay and also checked what I thought was a good trade in on my Subaru.  When the salesman approached me and I told him what I was interested in, I told him your not going to make me go to Laurel to get my new car are you.  He said I hope not, I had the Carmax printout with me. Well when it came down to talking time, they tried to go low end on my trade but I knew what I wanted for trade and also said Im not paying anymore for this car then what Carmax was selling it for.  After a couple of trips back and forth to his Sales Manager (maybe Mr. Link:shrug I got what I wanted, took a heck of a long time got there at 430pm didnot leave there till almost 11pm on a Saturday night, and I didnt finance anything, but took one heck of a long time.
  About this time next year Im looking to replace my current truck with a Tacoma, after your experience I think Ill go to  Lexington Park and deal.
  Thanks for the info.


----------



## sparkyaclown

itsbob said:


> So, since you know so much about buying and selling cars, and how a car dealership is supposed to make money to stay in business.. how much should they have given you for your one year old car.. and how much would you be willing to pay for that same car a used, one year old car, who'd original sticker price was 24,000.. I can't imagine paying more than 18.. and if they gave you 16, they ONLY make 2K on the deal.. NOT a lot of profit..
> 
> It sounds to me like they were fair, and you were just being hardheaded..



This is the reason I call  on the original poster.  Far as I know you lose a few thousand in value the second you take ownership and drive off the lot (at least thats what I've always been told).  So you lost 8k on a car that had been driven a year?  That's not really unreasonable no matter the condition.  You truly don't usually come out of the red on a new vehicle purchase until it is about 3 years old  Used is used, whether fair or excellent condition the differences are minor.  They have to sell that year old car, which given the fact that it is only a year old I think that would make it harder.  I wouldn't buy a year old trade-in, I'd be questioning the real reason for trading it in after a year.  I'd be skeptical of "The previous owner decided they wanted a convertible instead" regardless if it was in fact true or not.  I would probably assume there is something truly wrong with the vehicle that may not be immediately apparent.  Also only a fool would believe the dealership made a whole $500 on the new car, I bet your not the only one to get $500 over invoice.  Do you honestly think they turn over enough inventory that they could stay in business by only making $500 in profit off of a car sale?  In the event that this poster is being truthful, believe me when I say you paid for the actual price difference between what your trade-in was actually worth and what they offered you for it.  It was cleverly disguised in the price of the new vehicle you purchased.


----------



## dave1959

elliottsroost said:


> Again......the key to a successful car deal is the sales man.....unfortunately if you have a bad experience with the sales man.......you equate it to the entire dealership.  As with any profession, good sales men are hard to come by, just as any good government employee, a good nurse, a good carpenter, a good builder, a good doctor, etc.  That is why when you have a good one, you pass it on.  Thanks for reading the post.




I have to disagree....The key to a successful car deal (or any other deal) is an educated consumer.


----------



## GreenHornet

vraiblonde said:


> It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer.  My suspicions about this person are based on two things:
> 
> Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year?  And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on?  Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership?  Most sales reps do that.
> 
> For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened.  But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor.  So take posts like this with a grain of salt.




This is true....

Look at me... I love my new hair restoration and I'm not just a client, I'm the owner.

I sold cars a very, very long time ago.  Rule number one. Never trade a car in, always try and sell it outright prior to going car shopping.  Yes it's a pain, but the extra money you get towards your trade only comes from the MSRP of the vehicle you are looking at.  Even at 500 over invoice the dealer is still making alot of money, even at 1 dollar over invoice the dealer makes a very nice profit.  It's called holdback.  Holdback on some models is in the thousands.....


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

*Hey Vrai...*



vraiblonde said:


> It's not uncommon for sales reps and business owners to come on here pretending to be a satisfied customer. My suspicions about this person are based on two things:
> 
> Why are they trading in a car they just bought last year? And why are they buying a convertible with winter coming on? Oh, and a third thing is that if they're such great customers of Mr. Link, why wouldn't he have informed them when he moved to a different dealership? Most sales reps do that.
> 
> For all I know, this story is the truth and exactly as it happened. But it could also be a fraud, intended to slam a competitor. So take posts like this with a grain of salt.


 

...don't you run this whole forum thing?  Why not just pull this person's IP or emaill address and see if it is an MDP or Mr. Link...

:fearsettinginonMr.Link???:


----------



## elliottsroost

GreenHornet said:


> This is true....
> 
> Look at me... I love my new hair restoration and I'm not just a client, I'm the owner.
> 
> I sold cars a very, very long time ago.  Rule number one. Never trade a car in, always try and sell it outright prior to going car shopping.  Yes it's a pain, but the extra money you get towards your trade only comes from the MSRP of the vehicle you are looking at.  Even at 500 over invoice the dealer is still making alot of money, even at 1 dollar over invoice the dealer makes a very nice profit.  It's called holdback.  Holdback on some models is in the thousands.....




I read about the holdback and on this vehicle it was stated as about $550.  Question for you, please.  If the dealer at one dealership finds the car that you want at another dealership and they do an exchange; who gets the holdback?  Thanks


----------



## FerretRescue

Cletus_Vandam said:


> ...don't you run this whole forum thing?  Why not just pull this person's IP or emaill address and see if it is an MDP or Mr. Link...
> 
> :fearsettinginonMr.Link???:


----------



## clevalley

Cletus_Vandam said:


> ...don't you run this whole forum thing?  Why not just pull this person's IP or emaill address and see if it is an MDP or Mr. Link...
> 
> :fearsettinginonMr.Link???:



I know John - he is not that smart!    He reminds me of an older Chris Farley - but not nearly as high strung!

Seriously - John is a good guy and if I or others are in the market for a Toyota I send the business to him.  If they go and visit they buy from him if they are serious...

The original poster was venting - I confirmed John's great deals as well as others...


----------



## clevalley

elliottsroost said:


> I read about the holdback and on this vehicle it was stated as about $550.  Question for you, please.  If the dealer at one dealership finds the car that you want at another dealership and they do an exchange; who gets the holdback?  Thanks



I believe the one who makes the sale gets the holdback - even if dealer "A" buy the car from dealer "B", then dealer "B" sells the car to the consumer - dealer "B" gets the holdback. :shrug:  Do not hold me to that, but I think that is how it works (brother-in-law use to sell cars)....


----------



## vanbells

dave1959 said:


> I have to disagree....The key to a successful car deal (or any other deal) is an educated consumer.



True.  I also walk around the lots of dealerships wanting a vehicle not needing one.


----------



## Oz

There was a bald-headed cueball MF'er who was the Sales Manager working at Waldorf Toyota back in October. One Saturday night after wasting a couple of hours there, he chased us down in the parking lot as we were leaving with his high pressure crap. J ended up at Ken Dixon a week later with a pleasant and fun buying experience.

So, Waldorf Toyota and the cueball chrome dome Sales Manager can bite me.

I don't know why anyone would go to a dealership and put up with all of that sales garbage. Do your homework on the internet, and go into the dealership knowing the competitive pricing of the car you want and the value of your trade.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Oz;2542381 I don't know why anyone would go to a dealership and put up with all of that sales garbage. Do your homework on the internet said:
			
		

>


----------



## jaie

Oz said:


> There was a bald-headed cueball MF'er who was the Sales Manager working at Waldorf Toyota back in October. One Saturday night after wasting a couple of hours there, he chased us down in the parking lot as we were leaving with his high pressure crap. J ended up at Ken Dixon a week later with a pleasant and fun buying experience.
> 
> So, Waldorf Toyota and the cueball chrome dome Sales Manager can bite me.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would go to a dealership and put up with all of that sales garbage. Do your homework on the internet, and go into the dealership knowing the competitive pricing of the car you want and the value of your trade.



Hey they were going to give me a lot of money on my POS.


----------



## elliottsroost

jaie said:


> Hey they were going to give me a lot of money on my POS.



That was probably before the inexperienced "grandson" became involved in the business.   It was obvious he did not "work" his way up through the company to a sales management position and therefore, his total lack of knowledge and lack of respect for the customer quickly became evident.  Seems like he knew how to "schmooz" grandpa into giving him a job far out of his ability and experience.


----------



## elliottsroost

clevalley said:


> I know John - he is not that smart!    He reminds me of an older Chris Farley - but not nearly as high strung!
> 
> Seriously - John is a good guy and if I or others are in the market for a Toyota I send the business to him.  If they go and visit they buy from him if they are serious...
> 
> The original poster was venting - I confirmed John's great deals as well as others...



CLEVALLEY.....thanks for the post!  You are so astute..........."I was venting", but many others missed that point.  Have a great day.


----------



## FromTexas

vraiblonde said:


> You know, when I see these gushing posts about some sales person, I always assume the poster is in fact that sales person, and not just merely a "happy customer".



  After reading all this, there is definitely an agenda.


----------



## Senior05

*Waldorf Toyota Service Department*

Watch out for this service department if you have your car serviced by  Waldorf Toyota.  We had our oil changed and the tires rotated, and before we could make it home, (and we live in Waldorf) the left front tire fell off the car -- while the car was in motion.  This caused extensive damage to the car.  There is no quality assurance at this dealership.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Wow - bummer.  I had my 2004 Nissan Frontier CrewCab oil changed (4X4, etc.) at Sheehy Nissan in Waldorf - the bill was gigantic.  Anyway, 3,000 miles later I came back for a normal oil change and the representative came in with a dirty rag and said I needed my 4X4 gearbox oil changed since it was so dirty.  I asked him to print out my last service - yuppa - their it was - 4X4 gearbox oil change  (with everything else that used oil).  Needless to say, he was embarassed and said they would change it again (apparently they didn't change it the first time).  My point is - you can't trust any dealership these days without going behind them and verifying.  Now, I make a point to watch them work on my car(s) when possible.  It is such a shame...



Senior05 said:


> Watch out for this service department if you have your car serviced by  Waldorf Toyota.  We had our oil changed and the tires rotated, and before we could make it home, (and we live in Waldorf) the left front tire fell off the car -- while the car was in motion.  This caused extensive damage to the car.  There is no quality assurance at this dealership.


----------



## wharf rat

I have an appointment this week at Toyota of LP for my Tacoma.  There's already an issue over the phone whether the problem is covered under the warrenty or not because I change my own oil.  Actually, the two times they changed the fluids, they used the wrong oil.  Since I haven't been there for a few months they say the warrenty may be void which I say. There's 30,000 miles left on the warrenty that I paid extra for. The current problem is with the electrical system and has nothing to do with the engine. I love my truck but the few times I've dealt with Toyota has not been very gratifying. This week could decide if I ever by another one.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Based on everything I've read *wharf rat* - all you need is a record of when you changed it, type of oil and filter, etc.  It is recommended that you also have a receipt.  I also read that the only time it becomes an issue is if you have engine problem's that can be traced to the type (and frequency) of your oil changes.  It is one gigantic stretch to tie oil change causing electrical problems!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Another thing to watch for is when they say that they need to clean the "throttle body". This almost never needs cleaning! A while back another dealership tried to get me on that but I caught them. The throttle body is the unit, on a fuel injected engine, that takes the place of the carburetor. They said they cleaned it but the soot from the engine was still on the bolts. They never even took it off the engine to clean it! I'd report them to the Attorney General or the local news if it happens to you because you know it goes on every day...


----------



## ItalianScallion

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> My point is - you can't trust any dealership these days without going behind them and verifying.  Now, I make a point to watch them work on my car(s) when possible.  It is such a shame...


They say that customers cannot be in the service area for "insurance reasons", but that's only a very small part of it. They have something to hide and that's why customers aren't allowed there. 

I'm really glad that I've found a very good and trustworthy mechanic here in the Dorf...In fact, I'll do a little flag waving for them: Blue Ribbon auto service on Old Washington Rd (rte 925 across from IHOP). 301.843.1232

I brought my previous car in a few years ago because the driver's side power window wouldn't go up. I fully expected to have a $300 or $400 bill for a new motor, plus labor. He called me back an hour later and said the car was ready and the bill was $26. I said: You replaced a power window motor that quick? He said: the motor was fine; the track that the window rides in just needed some grease. Now that's awesome, honest service! Most other places would have SAID they replaced the motor and charged me for it, when they actually didn't replace it...


----------



## RPMDAD

A personal recommendation, have been very happy with Bayside Toyota in Prince Frederick Md.. Have purchased 3 vehicles from them and have been very happy with the service dept. Disclaimer i do not work for any car dealership, just a happy consumer from this place of business.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

ItalianScallion said:


> They say that customers cannot be in the service area for "insurance reasons", but that's only a very small part of it. They have something to hide and that's why customers aren't allowed there.



Actually, at the Sheehy (Waldorf) Nissan - they have a window looking into the Bay between the Service Department and the Service Supervisor.  I just walked between them and look out the window in the Supervisor's Office.  In the summer - they leave the Bay door's open.



ItalianScallion said:


> I'm really glad that I've found a very good and trustworthy mechanic here in the Dorf...In fact, I'll do a little flag waving for them: Blue Ribbon auto service on Old Washington Rd (rte 925 across from IHOP). 301.843.1232



Super!  Unfortunately, I'm a little chicken - I always buy the extra warranty and just don't want to fight them for proof of correct service.  So, I just pay more and have them do it all.  I know - it isn't necessary - it is just for my piece of mind.



ItalianScallion said:


> I brought my previous car in a few years ago because the driver's side power window wouldn't go up. I fully expected to have a $300 or $400 bill for a new motor, plus labor. He called me back an hour later and said the car was ready and the bill was $26. I said: You replaced a power window motor that quick? He said: the motor was fine; the track that the window rides in just needed some grease. Now that's awesome, honest service! Most other places would have SAID they replaced the motor and charged me for it, when they actually didn't replace it...



Funny you should mention power window - one of my trucks window's always slow down to a crawl.  The first time it happened I took it back to Sheehy and they fixed it, gave me a can of WD-40 - and said to spray it down the tracks when they slow down.  Isn't it a shame that you pay mega-bucks for a truck and you have to travel around with a can of WD-40 (smile).


----------



## glhs837

wharf rat said:


> I have an appointment this week at Toyota of LP for my Tacoma.  There's already an issue over the phone whether the problem is covered under the warrenty or not because I change my own oil.  Actually, the two times they changed the fluids, they used the wrong oil.  Since I haven't been there for a few months they say the warrenty may be void which I say. There's 30,000 miles left on the warrenty that I paid extra for. The current problem is with the electrical system and has nothing to do with the engine. I love my truck but the few times I've dealt with Toyota has not been very gratifying. This week could decide if I ever by another one.



As long as you can prove the serive was done IAW the specs, you are good. That means you can prove you bought the right supplies, and the knowledge to install them properly. What is the book spec for the torque on your oil pan drain bolt? If you are going to duke it out with these folks, I recommend knowing that, and what page of the book its on. 

Of course, even if you left the bolt out and siezed the engine, that wouldnt alleviate their responsibility to fix electrical issues under warranty. Usually, if a maker restricts a warranty (voiding an entire vehicles waranty is pretty rare, although dealerships toss the word aound with wild abandon) they do so on a system basis. 

If you install a security system, or any other modification to the electrical system, they might flag your car for any warranty work needed on that system. Aftermarket 24" wheels? Axles, suspension, drivetrain, even motor. What often happens, though, is that the front guy says "Whoops, whole warranty is void, that air freshener isnt Toyota" Thats the shotgun approach. If you buy it, he just bought the dealership a huge profit. 

Its like a plea bargain process, with them starting at death penalty and working you down to where you say okay.


----------



## ftcret

I need to have the summer air removed from my tires and replaced with winter air ( I know I am doing this late) where can I go that won't rip me off?


----------



## Pete

ftcret said:


> I need to have the summer air removed from my tires and replaced with winter air ( I know I am doing this late) where can I go that won't rip me off?



I will do it for $20 per tire.  I am certified even.


----------



## glhs837

Actually, the nitrogen fill folks would have you believe that if you dont use thier product (and I hate to think how many people are paying for _that_ scam) you need to change out. But you do need to be aware that seasonal adjustments should be made. If you last adjusted your tires in summer, they are probably about 4-6psi or so lower today.


----------



## itsbob

Patch Tuesday said:


> Once again you prove to be the village idiot...
> 
> Answer these questions Bob:
> 
> 1. How many miles does the average car lease allow you to drive?
> 
> 2. How many miles does the average Saint Mary's commuter put on a car? Hint, we're putting 30k per year on a car...
> 
> 3. How expensive are the lease miles after going over your limit? Hint, it's like a cell phone...
> 
> P.S: you really should just go ahead and get rid of that bubble house you bought to relieve all the frustration you've got from constantly being broke...



Since I just saw this... or I just didn't care enough to respond earlier.

A lease can be for as many miles as you need it to be.. but of course you knew that (did't you?)

Like a cell phone, you can buy the minutes (miles) up front at a huge discount, or pay for them at full price after the fact.  You can lease a low mileage contract of say 8 - 10k miles, or you can lease a high mile lease.  Depending on the make of car the high mileage lease can be hugely expensive (think Dodge or GM lease) or not much more at all (think Nissan or Toyota).

In the end leases aren't for everyone.. like for me, I now hold onto my cars for 10 or more years, I don't trade in every 3 or 4 years.

But the fact is, cars are never worth as much as they are when you buy them, and using your logic for renting a house, why in the world would you buy a car?  You should just rent from Avis as needed, that would be the logical conclusion for you.


----------



## GWguy

ItalianScallion said:


> Another thing to watch for is when they say that they need to clean the "throttle body". This almost never needs cleaning! A while back another dealership tried to get me on that but I caught them. The throttle body is the unit, on a fuel injected engine, that takes the place of the carburetor. They said they cleaned it but the soot from the engine was still on the bolts. They never even took it off the engine to clean it! I'd report them to the Attorney General or the local news if it happens to you because you know it goes on every day...



Not true.  I have to clean the throttle body on my GMC truck at least once a year.  The throttle butterfly gets sticky.  To clean it does not require it's removal, only the air tube, one clamp.  From there it's cleaned fine with injector cleaner on a rag, and if it's really crummy, spraying cleaner into the butterfly while the engine is running (can't do this on very many, when the air intake is removed, the mass flow sensor won't let the engine run).


----------



## ItalianScallion

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Actually, at the Sheehy (Waldorf) Nissan - they have a window looking into the Bay between the Service Department and the Service Supervisor.  I just walked between them and look out the window in the Supervisor's Office.  In the summer - they leave the Bay door's open.


I'm sure most of them will find a way to still rip people off even if they're watching them through a glass window. I just do not trust dealerships. All those years they played pricing games with us. Remember the: "I'll go check with my manager to see if I can give you that price"? The back & forth until we both came to an agreed price? They can go to he!! for trying to rip us all off. On top of all that, the car would then seriously de-value when I drove it off the lot! 

My late Dad had blind trust in them. He brought his car to Ken Dixon (he bought it used there) to have a head gasket replaced. They did it and charged him @ $500 (this was back in 2000). They gave him a one year warranty on it and (don't you know) 13 months later it was leaking again and they told him that he needed it replaced but they wouldn't honor the warranty because it had expired (barely a month)!! I was actually glad that GM was about to fold. Stupid Obama Democrats!


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> spraying cleaner into the butterfly while the engine is running .



We just did this to my suburban this past weekend!


----------



## ItalianScallion

GWguy said:


> Not true.  I have to clean the throttle body on my GMC truck at least once a year.  The throttle butterfly gets sticky.  To clean it does not require it's removal, only the air tube, one clamp.  From there it's cleaned fine with injector cleaner on a rag, and if it's really crummy, spraying cleaner into the butterfly while the engine is running (can't do this on very many, when the air intake is removed, the mass flow sensor won't let the engine run).


I used to be a mechanic and I know exactly what you're saying but I've never had to clean mine in any vehicle that I've owned and I've kept some for around 180,000 miles. Do you have an oil leak? I do all the regular maintenance on mine also. Where do you drive that thing that it gets so dirty & gummy? The most I've ever had on mine was a slight amount of grease on the manifold bolts because I had a slight gasket leak...


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Funny you should mention Ken Dixon.  I bought a new 1985 Chevy Tahoo Blazer.  Within the first week - it was leaking oil around the head gaskets!  The Service Manager told me to look around the parking lot - all cars leak.  I just looked at him in amazement and said I hadn't even made a payment and my truck leaks?  Oh gosh - can I tell you stories about Ken Dixon.  Needless to say, I never bought another thing from Ken Dixon (the crook!).  Oh yea, it only took them four visits to stop the leak - unbelievable.  



ItalianScallion said:


> My late Dad had blind trust in them. He brought his car to Ken Dixon (he bought it used there) to have a head gasket replaced. They did it and charged him @ $500 (this was back in 2000). They gave him a one year warranty on it and (don't you know) 13 months later it was leaking again and they told him that he needed it replaced but they wouldn't honor the warranty because it had expired (barely a month)!! I was actually glad that GM was about to fold. Stupid Obama Democrats!


----------



## GWguy

ItalianScallion said:


> I used to be a mechanic and I know exactly what you're saying but I've never had to clean mine in any vehicle that I've owned and I've kept some for around 180,000 miles. Do you have an oil leak? I do all the regular maintenance on mine also. Where do you drive that thing that it gets so dirty & gummy? The most I've ever had on mine was a slight amount of grease on the manifold bolts because I had a slight gasket leak...



Just the design or something, local travel mostly.  Seems to happen most when it's really hot out.

Anyway, it's not about my truck, the point was that the throttle body does not have to be removed to be cleaned.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> We just did this to my suburban this past weekend!



   You are one talented lady.....


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> You are one talented lady.....





My job was to keep the RPMs at 2 1/2 and I would always freak when he sprayed the stuff and it would die down!  

But is runs soooo much smoother now!


----------



## Senior05

*Beware of the service department at Waldorf Toyota*

After getting our 30,000 mile check up on our vehicle, which showed they changed the oil, rotated the tires and checked the car over, before we could get home -- and we live in Waldorf -- the left front tire fell off of the car while it was in motion.  Luckily, no one was killed.  Beware of this service department.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ive got 3 Toyota's that have all been serviced at Waldorf Toyota with no problems.  Im not saying that  problems dont happen and it was unfortunate that it did to you all.  I always go to the same service tech (Rick) to get my ticket prepared for service and he has been nothing but totally professional, the times I have had my vehicles there.


----------



## BOP

ItalianScallion said:


> I used to be a mechanic and I know exactly what you're saying but I've never had to clean mine in any vehicle that I've owned and I've kept some for around 180,000 miles. Do you have an oil leak? I do all the regular maintenance on mine also. Where do you drive that thing that it gets so dirty & gummy? The most I've ever had on mine was a slight amount of grease on the manifold bolts because I had a slight gasket leak...



Just because you worked in your uncle Ted's garage one summer when you were 15 doesn't mean you were a mechanic.  Clearly, from your conversation, you never were one.  Either that, or you were the worst mechanic ever.


----------



## Senior05

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive got 3 Toyota's that have all been serviced at Waldorf Toyota with no problems.  Im not saying that  problems dont happen and it was unfortunate that it did to you all.  I always go to the same service tech (Rick) to get my ticket prepared for service and he has been nothing but totally professional, the times I have had my vehicles there.



We bought our first toyota in 1974.  Had lots of them.  After this happened to me and I have told people about it, you would not believe the number of people who come back with their own stories about the service department at Waldorf Toyota.  Most of the stories involve getting their oil changed and coming out the next morning to find all the oil laying on the ground where they "forgot to tighten something."  With our situation, they are lucky no one got killed.  Instead of coming down 301, my husband came down 925 which saved him.


----------



## ItalianScallion

BOP said:


> Just because you worked in your uncle Ted's garage one summer when you were 15 doesn't mean you were a mechanic.  Clearly, from your conversation, you never were one.  Either that, or you were the worst mechanic ever.


I'm glad you know me better than I do, son. I was a full mechanic back in the early 70's when fuel injection on American cars wasn't really that prevalent, so throttle bodies weren't either. 

This incident happened with my 1989 GMC truck. I had it in for warranty work when the dealership told me that the throttle body had a bunch of soot UNDER it that needed to be removed. They said nothing about cleaning the outside of it (which they didn't do anyway). 

When the job was done, I saw that they hadn't even cleaned the grease off of the bolts that held it on the manifold, so the work was never done; THAT was my complaint! I alerted the service manager and threatened to file fraud charges unless it was taken off my bill. 

You may now return your head to it's previous location...


----------



## Senior05

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive got 3 Toyota's that have all been serviced at Waldorf Toyota with no problems.  Im not saying that  problems dont happen and it was unfortunate that it did to you all.  I always go to the same service tech (Rick) to get my ticket prepared for service and he has been nothing but totally professional, the times I have had my vehicles there.



When they forget to tighten the lug nuts on your wheel and it flies off as you are going down the road, you will feel a whole lot different.  We have always gotten our service done by Waldorf Toyota, but not any more.  There is no quality control at this dealership.  What is the responsibility of the service manager?


----------



## glhs837

Ummm, get you to buy the most he can, like any salesperson? NOT QC, thats for sure.


----------



## Senior05

*Service Department*



clevalley said:


> I have known John Link personally for years - since I was a young teenager and later I worked with him at Safeway (prior to car sales).  John is a friend of the family and I also know his brothers - they are all GREAT people and John is a fine example of a what a true Southern Marylander is - treat your neighbors with respect.
> 
> John gives a no BS deal.  I own two Toyota's because of him and will buy a Toyota from no-one else.  I walk in, tell him what I want and he delivers with a price - no arguing, it is what it is - and I guarantee you it WILL BE the lowest price.



Be careful when it comes to the service department.  We had our car serviced in November 2010 -- oil change, tires rotated and the car checked out -- and before we could get the car home, and we live right in Waldorf, the left front tire went flying off the car while the car was in motion.  I will never take a car to this dealership for servicing again.


----------



## Senior05

*Service Department*



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Thanks for the info, I bought my Highlander at Waldorf 2 and half years ago, I suppose Mr. Link was there then and found them to be fair to work with.  I had gone online and checked CARMAX in Laurel (Laurel Toyota) and knew exactly what I was going to pay and also checked what I thought was a good trade in on my Subaru.  When the salesman approached me and I told him what I was interested in, I told him your not going to make me go to Laurel to get my new car are you.  He said I hope not, I had the Carmax printout with me. Well when it came down to talking time, they tried to go low end on my trade but I knew what I wanted for trade and also said Im not paying anymore for this car then what Carmax was selling it for.  After a couple of trips back and forth to his Sales Manager (maybe Mr. Link:shrug I got what I wanted, took a heck of a long time got there at 430pm didnot leave there till almost 11pm on a Saturday night, and I didnt finance anything, but took one heck of a long time.
> About this time next year Im looking to replace my current truck with a Tacoma, after your experience I think Ill go to  Lexington Park and deal.
> Thanks for the info.



Whatever you do, stay away from the Service Department at Waldorf Toyota.  Recently, we had our car serviced and the tires rotated.  Before we could get the car home, and we live right in Waldorf, the left front tire went flying off of the car while my husband was going down the road.  Luckily no one was killed -- especially him.  This service department has gone completely downhill.  Read some of the comments on their website.


----------



## thurley42

Senior05 said:


> Whatever you do, stay away from the Service Department at Waldorf Toyota.  Recently, we had our car serviced and the tires rotated.  Before we could get the car home, and we live right in Waldorf, the left front tire went flying off of the car while my husband was going down the road.  Luckily no one was killed -- especially him.  This service department has gone completely downhill.  Read some of the comments on their website.



We heard you the first two times you said it....you have managed to spoil the point you were trying to make by being repetitive and annoying...congrats.


----------



## Senior05

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive got 3 Toyota's that have all been serviced at Waldorf Toyota with no problems.  Im not saying that  problems dont happen and it was unfortunate that it did to you all.  I always go to the same service tech (Rick) to get my ticket prepared for service and he has been nothing but totally professional, the times I have had my vehicles there.



Rick might prepare the ticket but he doesn't do the work.  My ticket could have been prepared by Rick.  The fact is that we took the car in for servicing to a supposedly reputable dealer and they forgot to tighten the lug nuts on one wheel when they rotated the tires.  This caused the tire to fly off as my husband was going down the road.  I am thankful that he wasn't killed and that other drivers were not hurt.  This was complete carelessness and negligence on the part of Waldorf Toyota.


----------



## Hoover

Senior05 said:


> Whatever you do, stay away from the Service Department at Waldorf Toyota.  Recently, we had our car serviced and the tires rotated.  Before we could get the car home, and we live right in Waldorf, the left front tire went flying off of the car while my husband was going down the road.  Luckily no one was killed -- especially him.  This service department has gone completely downhill.  Read some of the comments on their website.



Service people are the ones who write the tickets for your vehicles to go in for service and not perform the actual service to you vehicle.  Mechanics are the ones who perform the actual job or technicians as they are now called.  Sales men or salespeople are the ones who sell you the vehicles.  So if you are going to post information please get your senior05 and all 7 repeated posts correct.


----------



## Cheeky1

I tried Toyota of Waldorf.  I won't be going back.


----------



## Senior05

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive got 3 Toyota's that have all been serviced at Waldorf Toyota with no problems.  Im not saying that  problems dont happen and it was unfortunate that it did to you all.  I always go to the same service tech (Rick) to get my ticket prepared for service and he has been nothing but totally professional, the times I have had my vehicles there.



Wait until they forget to tighten the lug nuts on your car and the wheel goes flying off while you are driving down the road.  You won't think so highly of their service department.


----------



## Merlin99

Senior05 said:


> Wait until they forget to tighten the lug nuts on your car and the wheel goes flying off while you are driving down the road. You won't think so highly of their service department.


I'm beginning to think they did this on purpose.


----------



## Senior05

Hoover said:


> Service people are the ones who write the tickets for your vehicles to go in for service and not perform the actual service to you vehicle.  Mechanics are the ones who perform the actual job or technicians as they are now called.  Sales men or salespeople are the ones who sell you the vehicles.  So if you are going to post information please get your senior05 and all 7 repeated posts correct.



Whose responsibility is it to make sure the work is done right for work performed at a dealership?


----------



## Hoover

Senior05 said:


> Whose responsibility is it to make sure the work is done right for work performed at a dealership?


 You - the car owner!


----------



## retiredweaxman

Senior05 said:


> Whose responsibility is it to make sure the work is done right for work performed at a dealership?



If you had a painter paint your house - would you check the results before paying? If you had someone clean your house, would you check the results before paying? If you had someone customize your car, would you check the results?

The bottom line, someone provided a service and you did not do even a precursory check of the results. I am not saying that if someone does engine work you have to rip apart the engine, but I would suspect you would take it for a test drive to check the results before paying. A lot of mechanics will even escort you on the drive to ensure things are ok.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Senior05 said:


> Wait until they forget to tighten the lug nuts on your car and the wheel goes flying off while you are driving down the road.  You won't think so highly of their service department.



Hey $hit happens, if it was me, they would certainly hear about it and fix my car good as new.  Meantime I would be enjoying driving one of their loaners.  Last loaner from them was a brand new Highlander Hybrid, nice car, drove it for about 5 days.


----------



## Senior05

Cheeky1 said:


> I tried Toyota of Waldorf.  I won't be going back.



Neither will I be going back.  It's sad that you take your car in to be serviced and Waldorf Toyota caused $4,000 worth of damage to it.


----------



## Senior05

Hoover said:


> You - the car owner!



Then why do they have a service manager at the dealerships?


----------



## glhs837

To do just that, manage, not to inspect the work. There is no Q/A function. Accept that or do the work yourself.


----------



## RPMDAD

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hey $hit happens, if it was me, they would certainly hear about it and fix my car good as new.  Meantime I would be enjoying driving one of their loaners.  Last loaner from them was a brand new Highlander Hybrid, nice car, drove it for about 5 days.



Agree 100% if i had my car in the shop and picked it up and  a tire fell off  while driving home from the shop, i would not be posting about it on here until after i talked to my lawyer. Just thinking about that happening to me makes my back hurt. PS. i had always been an American car, truck kind of guy. Bought my very first toyota from waldorf toyota, a 4 wheel drive 4 cyl. pick up truck in 1986, had it worked on there several times for basic work car was a real lemon    . Put 320,000 miles on it and sold it in 2005 and it was still running. I can't say anything bad about that dealership or truck. But obviously i am or was not a frequent customer there.....


----------



## Senior05

Hoover said:


> You - the car owner!


Then tell me what the responsibility of the service manager is?


----------



## Merlin99

Senior05 said:


> Then tell me what the responsibility of the service manager is?



Scheduling the service technicians
Hire and fire service technicians
Making sure that the bills are correct
Sending out recall notices
Customer interaction
Ordering parts
Arrange for technician training (ASC certificates and brand training)
Work with sales department and management
Specify and order diagnostic equipment
Etc....


----------



## PrepH4U

glhs837 said:


> To do just that, manage, not to inspect the work. There is no Q/A function. Accept that or do the work yourself.



As sick as I am with Senior reposting the same thing over and over.  
I have to disagree with you.  If I am paying a "professional" to do some work on my car they damn well better do a professional job.  If I wanted a half azzed job I would take it to somebody's home garage.  Same reasoning as a furnace repair person or a plumber, etc.  If people knew how to do all of that themselves they wouldn't be paying the big bucks for the so called trained pro's. :shrug:


----------



## Senior05

Senior05 said:


> Be careful when it comes to the service department.  We had our car serviced in November 2010 -- oil change, tires rotated and the car checked out -- and before we could get the car home, and we live right in Waldorf, the left front tire went flying off the car while the car was in motion.  I will never take a car to this dealership for servicing again.




What does John Link selling a car at Waldorf Toyota have to do with the service department at Waldorf Toyota messing up my car?


----------



## glhs837

PrepH4U said:


> As sick as I am with Senior reposting the same thing over and over.
> I have to disagree with you.  If I am paying a "professional" to do some work on my car they damn well better do a professional job.  If I wanted a half azzed job I would take it to somebody's home garage.  Same reasoning as a furnace repair person or a plumber, etc.  If people knew how to do all of that themselves they wouldn't be paying the big bucks for the so called trained pro's. :shrug:



I didnt say it should not be professional, only that there is no is no outside inspection of the technicians work beyond his own profesionalism, which is a variable.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Senior05 said:


> What does John Link selling a car at Waldorf Toyota have to do with the service department at Waldorf Toyota messing up my car?


----------



## Senior05

retiredweaxman said:


> If you had a painter paint your house - would you check the results before paying? If you had someone clean your house, would you check the results before paying? If you had someone customize your car, would you check the results?
> 
> The bottom line, someone provided a service and you did not do even a precursory check of the results. I am not saying that if someone does engine work you have to rip apart the engine, but I would suspect you would take it for a test drive to check the results before paying. A lot of mechanics will even escort you on the drive to ensure things are ok.



This was routine maintenance -- oil change, tire rotation, checking the car over.  Do you go out and raise the hood and check the dipstick to make sure there is oil in it before you drive away?


----------



## Senior05

Hoover said:


> Service people are the ones who write the tickets for your vehicles to go in for service and not perform the actual service to you vehicle.  Mechanics are the ones who perform the actual job or technicians as they are now called.  Sales men or salespeople are the ones who sell you the vehicles.  So if you are going to post information please get your senior05 and all 7 repeated posts correct.



You are absolutely right.  John Link or Rick have nothing to do with the actual mechanical services that are performed to the car.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Senior05 said:


> This was routine maintenance -- oil change, tire rotation, checking the car over.  Do you go out and raise the hood and check the dipstick to make sure there is oil in it before you drive away?



Nope - but if I turn over the engine and the idiot light comes on, then I know they did not do the job correctly.


----------



## Senior05

Cheeky1 said:


> I tried Toyota of Waldorf.  I won't be going back.



I know I won't be going back.  Almost $4,000 damage to my car because they did not tighten the lug nuts.


----------



## Senior05

retiredweaxman said:


> Nope - but if I turn over the engine and the idiot light comes on, then I know they did not do the job correctly.



When you have your tires rotated, do you check each lug nut to make sure it is tight before you drive away?


----------



## Senior05

minuteman76 said:


> I may have missed it somewhere but I don't recall you ever mentioning how Toyota of Waldorf offered to resolve the problem after the wheel came off your car. Theres no doubt that someone screwd up. What did they say they would do to fix it?




After Waldorf Toyota screwed up, I did not trust them to fix my car properly so I had the car taken to Bowie Toyota for the actual work.  Waldorf Toyota's insurance paid almost $4,000 to get my car fixed.  It took almost two months.  This case has not been settled.


----------



## Hoover

It will be after they search the internet for your posts and yes they can find it by your email IP address not by  your REAL NAME.


----------



## Senior05

Hoover said:


> It will be after they search the internet for your posts and yes they can find it by your email IP address not by  your REAL NAME.



Everything I have posted is true and I have documentation to back it up.  It's called "Freedom of Speech."    I have used my real name in a number of my posts.  There is no denying that they screwed up.  I just want other people to realize that Waldorf Toyota's service department cannot be trusted to do what people are paying them to do.  If you have work done there, you need to recheck the work behind them.  I wish someone had told me to recheck everything they do.  I thought they were a reputable dealership.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Senior05 said:


> Everything I have posted is true and I have documentation to back it up.  It's called "Freedom of Speech."    I have used my real name in a number of my posts.  There is no denying that they screwed up.  I just want other people to realize that Waldorf Toyota's service department cannot be trusted to do what people are paying them to do.  If you have work done there, you need to recheck the work behind them.  I wish someone had told me to recheck everything they do.  I thought they were a reputable dealership.



 This is really getting old.  Everyday this thread is popping up, people make mistakes, they admitted there fault and your car was fixed.  I have 3 Toyota's and everyone of them has been serviced by them at one time or another with no problems service was excellent.  I had to have a new front axle seal on one of them replaced just 300 miles before the warrenty ran out at 60,000 miles.  The first seal they put on started leaking about 2 weeks later, called them to report it and of course I wasnt too happy about it, but they had a tow truck at my house in 45 minutes, it took about 5 days to get it back only because they had to order new seals, the ones they had gotten earlier were defective (warped). In the meantime I got to use a new Highlander Hybrid for my ride for 5 days.
 For every 100 customers that are serviced by Waldorf Toyota Im sure you will find one or two disgruntled ones.   They are a very busy dealership and Im sure mistakes do happen, but proably no more then any other new car service department.  Its not a perfect world. 

  Ive had a bad experience at Ken Dixon several years back and I wont ever take a car of mine back to them, I had to call General Motors to get satisfaction.  I know you are pissed about what happened to you all, but lets put this thread to sleep your point has been made.


----------



## Senior05

minuteman76 said:


> They screwed up.
> They apparently didn't deny they screwed up when they had their insurance pay for the repair.
> The two month repair time was probably caused by you taking it to another dealer to have it repaired, and having the insurance company deal with a third party.
> There was no personal injury.
> There was no monetary cost to you for the repair.
> If there was no malicious intent proven by leaving your wheel loose whats left to do?
> Someone screwed up.
> The dealership took responsibility for the screw up, and paid to fix your car.
> Shut up and go drive it. You have no further cause for action.



Who said there was no personal injury?  I said thank God no one was killed.


----------



## Senior05

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> This is really getting old.  Everyday this thread is popping up, people make mistakes, they admitted there fault and your car was fixed.  I have 3 Toyota's and everyone of them has been serviced by them at one time or another with no problems service was excellent.  I had to have a new front axle seal on one of them replaced just 300 miles before the warrenty ran out at 60,000 miles.  The first seal they put on started leaking about 2 weeks later, called them to report it and of course I wasnt too happy about it, but they had a tow truck at my house in 45 minutes, it took about 5 days to get it back only because they had to order new seals, the ones they had gotten earlier were defective (warped). In the meantime I got to use a new Highlander Hybrid for my ride for 5 days.
> For every 100 customers that are serviced by Waldorf Toyota Im sure you will find one or two disgruntled ones.   They are a very busy dealership and Im sure mistakes do happen, but proably no more then any other new car service department.  Its not a perfect world.
> 
> Ive had a bad experience at Ken Dixon several years back and I wont ever take a car of mine back to them, I had to call General Motors to get satisfaction.  I know you are pissed about what happened to you all, but lets put this thread to sleep your point has been made.



Thank you so much and I agree.  I will never take my vehicle back to Waldorf Toyota.  Case closed.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Senior05 said:


> Thank you so much and I agree.  I will never take my vehicle back to Waldorf Toyota.  Case closed.



Thank You, Thank You.   

 If that had happened to me I proably wouldnt either, just like my experince with Ken Dixon.


----------

